# Replacing Graphics Card On ASUS G73JH



## robotman (Jan 2, 2011)

I bought a ASUS G73JH "best buy version" on ebay for under $1000 and have been updating it with new ram a ssd and so on... Now I want to work on the graphics card. I want to replace the old ATI card with a new nvidia 480m card. I was wondering if this could be done? I researched it on google and most people say no, but they fail to give any specific reasons why other than "you could break it". From my experience with desktop computers replacing the graphics card is fairly easy as long as your power supply has enough watts. I get the feeling that the reason people say no is because it would be difficult not because it is not possible. Can somebody shed some light on what makes changing graphic cards in a laptop different than changing them on a desktop if anything?


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

This is a laptop, right? If the video card isn't modular then just getting to it and getting it out will be a mess. If the card that comes with he system fails you could replace it with an identical one. However, replacing it with a different card would require system changes that probably are very impractical, if not impossible.

Edit: This video shows you the difficulty of replacing the video card in your system; compare it with the simplicity of doing the same with a desktop.

YouTube - BTOtech.com | G73Jh & G73Jw Disassembly Take Apart G73 g73jw service manual


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

What Video is in it now a HD5870?


----------



## robotman (Jan 2, 2011)

Yes it currently has the ATI HD5870, I saw that video but access to the graphics card can be gained by just doing the first step right? It looks like its to the left of the RAM in the video. I can understand it may be hard but do notebook graphics cards have a standard pin layout? Like pci? Then you would just have to find it, slip it out, and slide in a new one correct? Or am I missing something big here.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

It's not always that simple, you currently have a top of the line notebook card I doubt the gain will be worth the cost, have a look at this site that specializes in MXM cards> http://www.mxm-upgrade.com/


----------



## robotman (Jan 2, 2011)

I guess you are right I would only gain a few performance points...


----------

